# Your CUTEST warhammer picture



## Tau22

Because sometimes, you just have to throw away your cred and dignity and shout 'Awwwwwwww!'.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Here's a very well known one:








Also found this one.. Angry Sororitas?


----------



## hells_fury

einar, the second one is the angry space marines lol, google them and there are some cool minis

mines, now both are not mine, i found both n the net


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Actually, that pic came up when I was looking for sister pics, these are Angry Sororitas.. not angry marines ( take a good look, dey got Boobs uh-huh uh-huh  )


----------



## Tau22

Yup, angry sororitas. /tg/ has it all.
Found a cute little 'nid again:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Ok Ok.. here's some Tau cuteness..


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Hmm.. they didn't link properly for some reason.. odd.. Ohwell.. here's another one.. Cosplay witch elf I think


----------



## Tau22

Moar tyranids!









Also, Disco!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Ok.. attempt 2 for Commander shadowsun cutestyle..








And some general cute 40k people..


----------



## Khorothis

I risk my bannable ass just for you.

I present you: LOLICRON!!!








Anyone who screams PEDO keep in mind: there is no such thing as a loli Necron Warrior, only in the wet dreams of fa/tg/uys. And let me tell you, I'm all bones. Oh, and I also have a life. 

Heres some icecream to cool you down... hey! Thats not yours! Oh well...









... can you blame someone with a face like that?


----------



## Khorothis

Japanese girl cosplaying a Wych Elf. Ermm... *Thinks of the tall, agile women who kill people* hmm... *Thinks of short, cute women who are considered the biggest perverts by the nations around them, who also have other disturbing preferances in many topics* well... its kinda fitting, but Wych Elves were portrayed of insane and unsatisfied tall white women with kitchen knives rather than short perverted and sick (I'd go into details, but there are kids here) Japanese women.


----------



## The Son of Horus

*Cartman voice.* I hate you all. So very, very much. 

The Emperor disproves of cuteness in the grim darkness of the 41st millenium! Especially those tyranids... the anime tyranids... *shudder* I feel this overwhelming urge to light my computer monitor on fire to cleanse the taint, but... monitors are expensive...


----------



## Pauly55

that model is actually hilarious. I'm laughing at work.


----------



## Khorothis

Pauly55 said:


> that model is actually hilarious. I'm laughing at work.


You make it sound like as if laughing at work were a paradox.


----------



## Chocobuncle




----------



## Khorothis

I completely forgot about that! :laugh: 

Since we're going from cute to funny, heres an obligatory piece of art:









And another for all ye Sisters fans:


----------



## Tau22

Let us continue this Tyranid cuteness!










Also... you think those are heresy?
THIS IS:









Welcome to BrightHammer 40k, the bright universe!
http://1d4chan.org/wiki/BrightHammer40k


----------



## CaptainLoken

Going to the funny ones 

Have a look at this

http://www.vgblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/04/Warhammer40kSpaceMarineVideoDumped.jpg


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

hahaha, I find these quite hilarious as they represent most Space Marine players xD


----------



## Tau22

And the Pretty marines strike again!
And with them, comes a Lazy Marine Dreadnaught:


----------



## Stella Cadente

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Hmm.. they didn't link properly for some reason.. odd.. Ohwell.. here's another one.. Cosplay witch elf I think


nothing to do with Warhammer I'm afraid, its cosplay from Deathnote


----------



## Dark Assassin101

heres a pretty funny necron pick 1 of very few


----------



## Chocobuncle




----------



## Chocobuncle




----------



## Tau22

I love the imperial segway.
Here's some motivationals for ya!


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai




----------



## Tau22




----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Tau22 said:


>


*applies the eye bleech*


----------



## ultramarine ultramad

i cant find any more


----------



## Winterous

OH GOD THE CUTE TYRANIDS!
Where'd you get them from?
I want more D:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I will destory the next person to put one of those cute tyranids up, they are just wrong. even a tyranids young is vicious


----------



## Winterous

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I will destory the next person to put one of those cute tyranids up, they are just wrong. even a tyranids young is vicious


Don't listen to him, he's lying!


----------



## Tau22

I think those are all the author did, actually.

And don't you know? Those are extremely rare breeds, like the Unyufex pictured earlier! Cutegaunts, Cutefexes, Cutevores, Cutectors and Cutethropes.
Generally non-lethal but provide synapse!


----------



## Azkaellon

Winterous said:


> Don't listen to him, he's lying!


Then my new avatar shouldn't drive him insane....After all Lictors need ice cream to!


----------



## Chocobuncle

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Then my new avatar shouldn't drive him insane....After all Lictors need ice cream to!


Actually like Tau22 said its a Cutectors to be specific geez get your tyranid right gooosh get with the times man  haha jk


----------



## NerdyOgre254

*puts hand up*
I'd just like to comment that the last time anyone put stuff from /tg/ or any links to 1d4chan on here, the thread was closed because it's unsuitable.


----------



## Azkaellon

Chocobuncle said:


> Actually like Tau22 said its a Cutectors to be specific geez get your tyranid right gooosh get with the times man  haha jk


I shall use its cute powers to get me some sisters of battle!! (wait......no.....) make that a hawt Eldar Farseer Chick!!!! Or if all else fails...ill eat your icecream!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


ALL YOUR ICE CREAM BELONGS TO US!!!:shok:


----------



## Tau22

If that fails... Tau chicks are always available, my friend.
http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/Cuteagaunt-Colored-120059515

I am sure they would like a cutector, too.


----------



## Azkaellon

Tau22 said:


> If that fails... Tau chicks are always available, my friend.
> http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/Cuteagaunt-Colored-120059515
> 
> I am sure they would like a cutector, too.


Fish\goat people scare me. Elfs are hawt. Walking Fish are Not.


----------



## Tau22

Oh, well... I'll get a cutegaunt and go hunting space elves with ya later, kay?


----------



## Winterous

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Fishgoat people scare me. Elfs are hawt. Walking Fish are Not.


They aren't fish people, I really don't see where that came from :S
What about space dwarves though? They're pretty shmexy


----------



## Tau22

I vommitted.


----------



## Khorothis

I don't like women with beard. 

My opinion on this thread:


----------



## Tau22

I would post some of the pictures you would like, but I would probably get banned, heheheh.

Also... this thread is:


----------



## Winterous

Awesome!
But really, WHY are Tau called Fish-heads?
They look nothing like fish!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Then my new avatar shouldn't drive him insane....After all Lictors need ice cream to!


*sends his mass vicious Tyranid army to hunt out WKoA to utterly destroy him for breeding cutenids*


----------



## Azkaellon

KhainiteAssassin said:


> *sends his mass vicious Tyranid army to hunt out WKoA to utterly destroy him for breeding cutenids*


Can they get past 2 titans, a vampire hunter, 2 vampire raiders.4 pheonix's ....Then 6000pts of ground troops.


----------



## Winterous

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Can they get past 2 titans, a vampire hunter, 2 vampire raiders.4 pheonix's ....Then 6000pts of ground troops.


Yes, they can dig under


----------



## Gul Torgo

Winterous said:


> Awesome!
> But really, WHY are Tau called Fish-heads?
> They look nothing like fish!


Ever noticed something that all their vehicles have in common?


----------



## Winterous

Gul Torgo said:


> Ever noticed something that all their vehicles have in common?


Err...
Obligatory extra kill points on the sides?

Duh, fishes.
But the Tau themselves don't have fish-like features, do they?


----------



## Winterous

Necroboy7 said:


> How do you start a post?


...
What..?


----------



## Azkaellon

Winterous said:


> ...
> What..?


T F...........anyhow....my cute nid is protected by an eldar army so HA!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Winterous said:


> Err...
> Obligatory extra kill points on the sides?
> 
> Duh, fishes.
> But the Tau themselves don't have fish-like features, do they?


They are blue...


----------



## CommissarHorn

I play Catachans, give me a break...


But yes, tau are fishheads. Although if nids can have their own cute cousins, why can't the Tau?


----------



## Azkaellon

that picture makes the emperor protects condemns all the more vital!!!


----------



## Winterous

Inquisitor Einar said:


> They are blue...


Um, fish aren't always blue.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

They also have Gills.. and are fishheaded gups that need to be Torched FOR THE EMPEROR YOU XENOX SCUM!!!


----------



## Winterous

Inquisitor Einar said:


> They also have Gills.. and are fishheaded gups that need to be Torched FOR THE EMPEROR YOU XENOX SCUM!!!


Gills?
I assume you mean a breathing apparatus that looks like Gills, because That would insinuate they are aquatic.
Or at least amphibious, which isn't particularly fish-like, seeing as most amphibians aren't fish.


----------



## Tau22

Only after being showed evidence in the form of text shall I believe this gill-sillyness.


----------



## Azkaellon

Tau22 said:


> Only after being showed evidence in the form of text shall I believe this gill-sillyness.


Gil counts as a hole right:grin:


----------



## Winterous

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Gil counts as a hole right:grin:


o_õ
What do you mean?


----------



## Khorothis

You're expecting a racist zealous Imperial to explain why is he calling an alien race "fish heads" in an academic manner? Wow. Thats brave.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

You're saying that being a racist and zealous imperial citizen is a bad thing... That's HERESY! * Throws Korothis on the pyry of burning heretics as well *


----------



## Tau22

Witch king is naughty! Someoneone give me a bucket of water to cool him down!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Sorry.. I put promethium in my repressor's sprayers.


----------



## Tau22

I don't think that can cool him down...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

It's not meant to.. it's meant to BURN HERETICS! * burns a bunch more fishheads *


----------



## Chocobuncle

IT FINALLY CAME OUT!!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Not bad... but I think this outfit is much cooler..


----------



## Tau22

Of course ya do. Common sense.
Has to be hot in those suits, though. Especially the marine one, since its bulkier and you have a helmet.


----------



## Winterous

:shok:
FUCK YES REAL LIFE SPACE NUN!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Maybe don't say that out loud near her.. she's holding an inferno pistol..


----------



## Tau22

And those hurt... I know. My second tentacle got blasted off by one of those.


----------



## Asmodeun

Second tentacle!!!!? Whenever you're around I'll make sure to keep one of those pistols on me.:threaten:


----------



## Khorothis

That glare in here eyes... it screams "BURN HERETIC!!!"... scary... for a human. 

I wish there were Possessed cosplays out there, so I could teach you Imperial rabble a lesson on scary.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Not bad... but I think this outfit is much cooler..


I'm pretty sure she is a member on here. In fact I'm 99% certain, Kaeda or some such?

And also. There is far more linking to 1d4 chan here than I am comfortable with, its going to turn sour quickly, mark my words


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Really? Thats cool.. hope she reads this thread and goes OMG :shok: 
anyway.. what's wrong with linking to 4chan?


----------



## Tau22

Why is 1d4chan linking bad? Server stress or something this insane writer has no knowledge about?


----------



## LukeValantine

4Chan = Evil, although out of many of the treads on the site tg is the most polite/sane/not retarded.


----------



## Tau22

NOT 4CHAN!

1d4chan! It's just a wiki about /tg/.


----------



## don_mondo

*THIS*! is a Sister of Battle costume. At Comic-Con...........

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?p=3598486#post3598486


----------



## Tau22

That T-800 is gonna' get its metallic arse kicked.


----------



## Azkaellon

Tau22 said:


> That T-800 is gonna' get its metallic arse kicked.


My moneys on the robotic killing machine.


And by that i mean the sister of battle.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Hell yeah.. that costume is AWEsome. When I saw that first picture, I first thought it was some kind of artwork. It's AMAZING.


----------



## Chocobuncle

No more pictures? this thread seems dead.....


----------



## Khorothis

Chocobuncle said:


> No more pictures? this thread seems dead.....


HERESY!!!








This picture is pretty much obligatory.

That costume was god-tier. I mean, did you take a closer look at the book shes carrying? I just love detail. And that costume has a lot of it. I'd +rep it.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Fine Fine.. here's another sister for you..


----------



## Winterous

I think that one's been posted already Khorothis


----------



## Khorothis

Darn, I forgot. Its been awhile though, so consider that an excuse. 

Enough sisters. Lets move on to... Ah well, you live once:


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Ah yes, doomrider, second time in a couple of days refferences to him have surfaced.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Getting back on topic...


----------



## shakhullain

ha very good work on the finds! boom boom to the cute shadowsun. pokenid?


----------



## Samir_Duran

Hmmm i have two dreadnoughts in my army, each one has different personality... one has tendencies to be over-exhalted, the other one usually is deppressed by everything


----------



## Winterous

Samir_Duran said:


> Hmmm i have two dreadnoughts in my army, each one has different personality... one has tendencies to be over-exhalted, the other one usually is deppressed by everything


BWAHAHAHAH!
That's great man, emo dread is emo


----------



## Azkaellon

Winterous said:


> BWAHAHAHAH!
> That's great man, emo dread is emo


The Emo one is Dark Angel's as well....so Fitting!


----------



## Winterous

Witch King of Angmar said:


> The Emo one is Dark Angel's as well....so Fitting!


How can you tell??
The other one looks retarded, so colourful!


----------



## Samir_Duran

They are like that XD 

Brother Dominion (the happy one) is a typical member of his chapter, Always laughing and pulling pranks. Also with all the pretty colors ^_^

Brother Malevius is from another chapter, dunno really which one, (but the dark Angels is appealing now XD) Thus he doesn't laugh at all... Man, I didn't know this picture would be so well welcomed here XD


----------



## Azkaellon

Samir_Duran said:


> They are like that XD
> 
> Brother Dominion (the happy one) is a typical member of his chapter, Always laughing and pulling pranks. Also with all the pretty colors ^_^
> 
> Brother Malevius is from another chapter, dunno really which one, (but the dark Angels is appealing now XD) Thus he doesn't laugh at all... Man, I didn't know this picture would be so well welcomed here XD


Well he is a dark green Emo......Perfect for Da.:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

Samir_Duran said:


> Brother Dominion (the happy one) is a typical member of his chapter, Always laughing and pulling pranks. Also with all the pretty colors ^_^





Brother Dominion said:


> Hey Brother Ballos, there's something on your shirt! *puts power finger on his chest*





Brother Ballos said:


> Oh Emperor! *looks down*





Brother Dominion said:


> *flicks power finger up* MADE YOU LOOK OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Brother Ballos..?




Teehee, Dreadnoughts aren't safe pranksters :S


----------



## Samir_Duran

YES! He IS like that XD 

The biggest prank he did was to trip an inquisitor by his foot XD

Oh, the most devastating attack ever possible on the battlefield? Two Dreads doing a hi-five with their CC weapons XD


----------



## Azkaellon

Samir_Duran said:


> YES! He IS like that XD
> 
> The biggest prank he did was to trip an inquisitor by his foot XD
> 
> Oh, the most devastating attack ever possible on the battlefield? Two Dreads doing a hi-five with their CC weapons XD


Then having my Wraith Lord Go Samurai on them.


----------



## Winterous

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Then having my Wraith Lord Go Samurai on them.


OH, TOO BAD!
There was a bucket of paint on the door to his samurai gear


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Ahem.. this makes me think back waay back on a Neverwinternight server, I played a pixie, who did something nobody managed to do.
There was a blackguard in town, another player. He was smooth, he was manipulative, he was suave, and he was pure evil. Very awesome player, and the good guys just did not have anything to pin on him. He was too slick for em.

One day, Blossom ( my pixie ), and Daisy ( another pixie ) were in town, being bored because there was nothing to do, and he comes to town. And we get the idea in our heads to 'have a go at him'.
The 'battle' that ensued following that idea, with pixies pulling every prank they can on him, from pixiedust in his hair, buckets of paint, whoopie cushions, stink bombs, flowers and ribbons put on the spikes of his armour, and a lot more that I've now forgotten, managed to make him run out of town in despair.
Leaving two laughing pixies, and a paladin who was very hard trying to admonish them for their 'inappropriate' behaviour with a straight face.


----------



## Samir_Duran

You just killed Dominion XD
KIL ( Killed in Laughter)

And malevius is still depressed... 

Anyways, i would like to see a comic based on your character's story XD


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

You mean like say.. TSOALR?
There's a comic where a pair of dreads do a high five I believe.


----------



## Samir_Duran

Dunno, didn't see... if you have a link, I'll appreciate that ^_-


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Sorry, I just remember there being a picture of that.. as for my pixies.. I wrote a poem about this back then.. it should be on the internet somewhere.
It's called 'The Black Knight and the ring of faerie'.


----------



## LukeValantine

The following few post have deeply confused me. What is this Neverwinter nights is it some sort of soft core porn because it sure does sound like it with all this pixies blackgaurd, and ribbons talk.


----------



## Khorothis

:rofl::laugh: Awesome concept Duran and awesome joke Winterous and awesome prank Einar, you guys deserve some +rep. I loled my ass off and I still didn't find it.

By the way, do you know whats the best part about DA Dreads? They can't cut their wrists. :grin:

EDIT: ninja'd! *reads post* :rofl::rofl::rofl: OH GOD I'LL DIE LAUGHING!!! *a minute or so passes* Phew... well, Neverwinter Nights is actually an RPG that uses D&D rules and is set in the Forgotten Realms. It barely has anything to do with "softcore porn" except that you can "go shopping" in the brothel in the starting city and that you (preferably your Player Character) can go out with a party member of the other gender (this little detail became important to me when my brother managed to marry a woman with his female character in Fallout 2). The event itself is not detailed, so its faaaaar from being a porn game.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

LukeValantine said:


> The following few post have deeply confused me. What is this Neverwinter nights is it some sort of soft core porn because it sure does sound like it with all this pixies blackgaurd, and ribbons talk.


Neverwinter nights is a roleplaying game based on DnD. One of the coolest things is that it has a toolset and you can setup your own modules and build your own world which you can also host as a server so others can play there. It's a predecessor of MMORPGs, but anyone can host a server and anyone can make any module they desire.
The server this happened on was a roleplay server set in the silver marches on faerun.



Khorothis said:


> By the way, do you know whats the best part about DA Dreads? They can't cut their wrists. :grin:


THAT IS SO EVIL! :laugh:
Then again.. they already died.. so suicide might just seem pointless to them. After all, they've already been dead before, nothing new there.


----------



## Azkaellon

Question....

How Drunk Are You ALL????????


----------



## LukeValantine

Damn you Inquisitor Einar filling my head with knowledge I prefer good old ignorance thank you vary much. After all if I learn to much I will look like a nerd. To bad though that would have been a entertaining porn... a bit girly, but entertaining. 

On a interesting side not I wonder if Drow woman suffer from chronic back pain I mean there breasts on average account for 40% of their total body mass.


----------



## Azkaellon

LukeValantine said:


> Damn you Inquisitor Einar filling my head with knowledge I prefer good old ignorance thank you vary much. After all if I learn to much I will look like a nerd. To bad though that would have been a entertaining porn... a bit girly, but entertaining.
> 
> On a interesting side not I wonder if Drow woman suffer from chronic back pain I mean there breasts on average account for 40% of their total body mass.


*cough* can we stay on topic....please....? DnD is that way:alcoholic:


----------



## LukeValantine

Good point witch king, ok back to topic which is if I remmember currectly was cute 40k 'cough' 'cought'... shouldn't ever happen 'cough'


----------



## Samir_Duran

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Question....
> 
> How Drunk Are You ALL????????


Not enough, it seems XD


----------



## Azkaellon

LukeValantine said:


> Good point witch king, ok back to topic which is if I remmember currectly was cute 40k 'cough' 'cought'... shouldn't ever happen 'cough'


The King is Pleased......Have an ork brain! on the house.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> By the way, do you know whats the best part about DA Dreads? They can't cut their wrists. :grin:


Whaaa..a?
I don't get it.


----------



## LukeValantine

Ork BRAIN! isn't that redundant like a bright darkness or a fat super model.

Oh and I found out where new EC come from.


----------



## Azkaellon

Winterous said:


> Whaaa..a?
> I don't get it.


Then go have a 6 pack.:shok:


AND PUT THE KID BACK IN ITS NOT DONE YET!!!


----------



## Winterous

LukeValantine said:


> Ork BRAIN! isn't that redundant like a bright darkness or _an attractive_ super model.


ohai i fxd ur speln 4u


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Ok.. lets pose the same question about Eldar then... I mean.. especially their far seers with their ability to stupefy the minds of their enemies..
_[Image removed by myself]_

On a side note.. no Battlesisters don't suffer from that, power armour for the win!

EDIT: Oops.. sorry.. still, it was a funny pic.
For those that want to see it, look up eldar in the 4chan wiki.


----------



## Azkaellon

Well i will now wait for this thread to be deleted by admins......Posting Nudity isen't the smartest thing to do in an area that's not 18+


----------



## Samir_Duran

Omg... two dreadnoughts made this topic go sky high with posts XD


----------



## Winterous

Samir_Duran said:


> Omg... two dreadnoughts made this topic go sky high with posts XD


Eldar Boo-Tay?
I can dig it.

But really, posting bewbs is just silly.
Also wtf was the artist thinking?


----------



## Samir_Duran

you know, they're cute... -ish! XD

Dunno why, but i always find these guys cute XD I bet that Megatron makes himself into a baneblade








http://dawnofwar.filefront.com/potd/27696
NOT cute, but still funny as hell XD








http://screenshots.filesnetwork.com/59/potd/1100345299.jpg
"All i wanted was a hug!"








http://dawnofwar.filefront.com/potd/28136


----------



## LukeValantine

Here is a good one. "And no I didn't post a nude pic ever..."

Oh and the pic is a Callidus Assassins with a clever Ork disgiuse.


----------



## Azkaellon

Really guy's........just stop posting before the admins close the thread.


----------



## Winterous

Whut?
Why the nudity?
And what are they suppoesd to be?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Already removed it myself, so we can keep this thread going with more sillyness.


----------



## Winterous

Er, Heretics, not Germans >_>


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

So.. what does this have to do with 40K?


----------



## Winterous

Inquisitor Einar said:


> So.. what does this have to do with 40K?


...



Inquisitor Einar said:


> Ahem.. this makes me think back waay back on a Neverwinternight server, I played a pixie, who did something nobody managed to do.
> There was a blackguard in town, another player. He was smooth, he was manipulative, he was suave, and he was pure evil. Very awesome player, and the good guys just did not have anything to pin on him. He was too slick for em.
> 
> One day, Blossom ( my pixie ), and Daisy ( another pixie ) were in town, being bored because there was nothing to do, and he comes to town. And we get the idea in our heads to 'have a go at him'.
> The 'battle' that ensued following that idea, with pixies pulling every prank they can on him, from pixiedust in his hair, buckets of paint, whoopie cushions, stink bombs, flowers and ribbons put on the spikes of his armour, and a lot more that I've now forgotten, managed to make him run out of town in despair.
> Leaving two laughing pixies, and a paladin who was very hard trying to admonish them for their 'inappropriate' behaviour with a straight face.


What does THAT have to do with 40k?


----------



## Khorothis

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Question....
> 
> How Drunk Are You ALL????????


The last time I drank alcohol was almost a year ago. I don't need to drink alcohol to behave like one who did. 



Winterous said:


> Whaaa..a?
> I don't get it.


Heres a hint: "I wish the grass in my yard were emo, it'd cut itself." 

If you still don't get it then you're beyond help. 



Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well i will now wait for this thread to be deleted by admins......Posting Nudity isen't the smartest thing to do in an area that's not 18+


It won't be. They're too busy with "Right click -> Save Image As" and laughing their asses off. 



Samir_Duran said:


>


DAT ASS. 



Samir_Duran said:


> "All i wanted was a hug!"


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Awesome thread is awesome. I vote for sticky.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> Heres a hint: "I wish the grass in my yard were emo, it'd cut itself."
> 
> If you still don't get it then you're beyond help.


Yeah I get that he's emo, but why can't he cut himself?


----------



## Samir_Duran

becouse in his Sarcophagus he is just a torso-boy?


----------



## Winterous

Samir_Duran said:


> becouse in his Sarcophagus he is just a torso-boy?


But the dreadnought IS his body now, he could cut his mechano-wrists


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> But the dreadnought IS his body now, he could cut his mechano-wrists


But he wouldn't bleed to death. That'd be an epic fail: an emo cuts his wrists and won't die! :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine

Well I hate to say it, but Winterous is beyond help oh well. Oh and Winterous if a rooster lays an egg on a slanted roof which way does the egg roll.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> But he wouldn't bleed to death. That'd be an epic fail: an emo cuts his wrists and won't die! :laugh:


It would drain power, then his life support would go off 



LukeValantine said:


> Well I hate to say it, but Winterous is beyond help oh well. Oh and Winterous if a rooster lays an egg on a slanted roof which way does the egg roll.


Depends whether or not gravity comes into play.
Presuming there is gravity, then away from the peak of the roof (once more, assuming a triangular shape of the roof).

Of course, how a Rooster would lay an egg is the real question.


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> It would drain power, then his life support would go off


No it wouldn't, it'd just count as a Weapon Destroyed.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> No it wouldn't, it'd just count as a Weapon Destroyed.


He rolled a 5 on the glancing hit table D:


----------



## Khorothis

:rofl: This whole discussion makes me remember that post about how a 40K-nerd would react to women, more specifically the sentence "he'd fall flat on his face then demand a die to roll an armour save". :rofl:


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> :rofl: This whole discussion makes me remember that post about how a 40K-nerd would react to women, more specifically the sentence "he'd fall flat on his face then demand a die to roll an armour save". :rofl:


You know you've been playing too much 40k when...

You look at a crowd of people, and try to figure out how many would fit under a blast marker.


----------



## Asmodeun

More than you want to kow. Beware those that see all!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Ok, we're done. This thread has gotten way out of hand, and way off topic. 

It was only a matter of time before the 4chan crap came flying in... I'm suprised it took this long. 

On a side note, though, you should still all be ashamed of yourselves. Eldar rule 34... honestly, what's this world coming to?


----------



## Galahad

I feel I should add that (even though the image was removed by the one who posted it), nudity is NEVER allowed here, even cartoon nudity (Especially if that happens to be a cartoon of GW's intellectual property).

You may not realize it, but sites like this are only allowed to talk about GW stuff because GW allows us to do so. One of the things they're very big about is that their intellectual property is not to be associated with things that are inappropriate for minors, such as porn. This is the kind of thing that can (and if it's allowed) will get us shut down.

Please, use a little common fucking sense when posting images on our board.


----------

